# Année incomplète première année



## Delph (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le flou concernant la signature d’un CDI mercredi prochain et peut etre que l’un d’entre vous pourra m’éclairer…

Mercredi je dois signer un CDI 36 heures semaines. Sur l’engagement réciproque était écrit année complète.
Vendredi mon future employeur m’envoi un message me disant que Pajemploi lui conseil de passer en année incomplète car elle doit prendre 4 semaines de vacances avant fin mai prochain.
Je lui ai demande si a partir de mai elle avait besoin que j’accueille son fils moins de 47 semaines pour poursuivre en année incomplète par la suite mais elle ne m’a encore répondu.
Je croyais que lors de la première année jusqu’en mai nous devions prendre des congés sans solde.
 En quoi un contrat en année incomplète change quelque chose ?
Mon employeur veut voir ça mercredi mais c’est le jour de la signature et du premier jour de la période d’adaptation du coup j’ai besoin d’être au clair avant de signer.

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.


----------



## Nounousympa (21 Août 2022)

Pour le salaire en année incomplète, les congés ne sont pas compris dans la mensualisation.
Il faudra les rajouter en juin (si tu choisis cet option).
Du coup, ça baisse ton salaire par rapport à une année complète.
Les parents vont sûrement te proposer un contrat sur 43 semaines au lieu de 52 semaines.
S'ils changent leur conditions d'accueil, tu peux aussi revoir ton salaire horaire .


----------



## liline17 (21 Août 2022)

Oui, il n'y a des déductions de salaire lors des CP, que si on est en AC et qu'ils ne sont pas encore acquis.
Il faut bien lui expliquer que si l'année suivante, ils veulent passer en AC, tu es en droit de refuser, et que de toute façon, tu peux aussi augmenter ton salaire horaire, si ils baissent le nombre de semaine de présence de l'enfant.
Comme tu as signé un engagement réciproque, tu es en droit de refuser tout changement proposé, elle te devra le demi salaire brut (sans déduction de cotisations sociales)


----------



## isa19 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso cela fait 12 ans que je ne travaille qu'en année complète (même avec des profs), je leur explique les avantages (déduction 1ere année de mes vacances non acquises et l'année suivante même salaire lorsque je prend mes cp acquis) Ils préfèrent tous ce système car pas de rajout de salaire à faire lors de la prise des cp . Si vous acceptez la modification de votre contrat augmentez votre taux horaire dans ce cas ET dites leurs qu'en année incomplète les semaines non prévues vous ne pourrez pas accueillir l'enfant même s'ils en ont besoin.


----------



## Delph (21 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
mon employeur vient de me répondre qu’elle ferait un contrat sur 46 ou 47 semaines à partir de mai. Donc année complète ou incomplète mais qu’elle ne savait pas encore.
je n’ai aucune idée du nombre de semaines concernant le contrat de base que nous allons signé mercredi et qui ira jusqu’au mois de mai prochain.
je vais mettre en pratique vos conseils en augmentant mes tarifs et en lui disant qu’en dessous d’un certain nombre de semaine je suis en droit de refuser le contrat.
Il s’agit de mon premier CDI jusqu’ici je n’ai signé que des CDD.
bon dimanche à vous et encore merci.


----------



## isa19 (21 Août 2022)

une année complète est sur 52 semaines ( dont 5 semaines cp en commun)


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Attention un contrat sur 47 semaines existe pas c est soit 52 semaines en année complète ou soit 46 semaines où moins en année incomplète

Vous avez signer un engagement réciproque sur une année complète vous êtes pas obliger d accepter de passer en année incomplète


----------



## Nounou22 (21 Août 2022)

Depuis quand Pajemploi conseille les parents employeurs ? 🤔 
Ils ont dû s'abstenir de préciser à ce parent employeur que s'il avait signer un engagement réciproque sur la base d'une année complète, l'assmat était en droit de refuser tout autre modalités de contrat qui pourrait lui être proposée.... ou alors ce parent se moque du monde et ce n'est absolument pas Pajemploi qui lui a insufflé cette idée magique pour pas dire autre chose 😅


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

L'engagement réciproque n'est pas respecté.  Renegociez votre tarif horaire pour pallier la perte de salaire. 
Et passer à 46 semaines n'a aucun intérêt pour l'employeur...il va payer presque plus en étant pris en charge moins...cp..régularisation....


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Et bien çà commence bien ce contrat les PE ont déjà été se renseigner auprès du RAM çà sent pas bon des futurs emme.deurs de première pour la suite ! perso je leur réponds que l'engagement réciproque est signé pour 52 semaines AC et que vous souhaitez restée ainsi ! c'est eux qui changent ce point donc si vous refusez ils vous doivent 1/2 mois de salaire ... et dites leur bien que vous connaissez les lois et que si ils commencent à aller voir le RAM pour tout et rien vous ne commencerez même pas avec eux ... ne vous laissez pas intimider imposez-vous en expliquant les choses avec ce que les collègues vous ont expliqué !!!


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Votre contrat est un CDI et ne va pas jusqu'au moi de mai 
La mensualisation est calculé sur 52 semaines soit en année incomplète soit en année complète. 
C'est compliqué de changer en cours d'année il faut faire une régularisation. 
Pour moi c'est plus simple de rester en année complète


----------



## Delph (22 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
apres avoir expliqué à mon futur employeur l’augmentation de mes tarifs si année incomplète elle m’a dit qu’eile resteraient en année complète à partir de fin mai… mais elle ne change pas d’avis pour l’année incomplète de mercredi prochain  jusqu’a fin mai sans me dire sur combien de semaine d’accueil…?
Si j’ai un doute mercredi je ne signerais pas mais elle a l’air d´être dans le dialogue et L’échange donc je veux y croire.🤞
merci pour vos messages ça m’aide bien.


----------



## liline17 (22 Août 2022)

dites lui que tout comme elle, vous avez le droit à un délai de réflexion, et qu'il faut absolument qu'elle vous indique les nouvelles conditions d'accueil rapidement, afin que vous puissiez lui donner une réponse, au plus tôt mercredi.
Si elle était tant que ça dans le dialogue, elle vous l'aurai déjà dit, j'ai assez d'expérience pour savoir que certains PE font exprès d'attendre la signature du contrat pour nous annoncer une baisse de salaire ou tout autre mauvaise nouvelle, en se disant qu'on n'osera pas refuser à ce moment là.


----------



## liline17 (23 Août 2022)

en y réfléchissant, je me rend compte que c'est dans ce genre de cas que par la suite mes contrats se sont mal passés, je refuserai donc toute négociation en ma défaveur au moment de la signature.


----------



## Delph (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Et bien voila nous avons signé le contrat ce matin en année complète 😊
Elle n’a toujours pas compris je pense, mais elle me fait confiance. Je prendrais des congés sans solde pendant ses vacances cette année, ce qui est logique.
Merci encore pour vos réponses. 
À bientôt.


----------

